# Water?? Spots



## 320kplus (Aug 1, 2012)

So my 2013 E70 35xi LCI has these spots on the chrome trim...
How do you remove something like this and what's the the best preventative maintenance solution?
TIA!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Chemical Guys makes a heavy duty water spot remover - I've never tried it. Ascetic acid / vinegar works. Chrome polish.

As for prevention, I'd go some sort of sealant - most anything'll work. Jescar Powerlock, two layers should give long term protection. Ditto one of the SiO2 sealants. Spritz these onto the wheel then blast it with a heavy water stream. The SiO2 category of products are extremely easy to use. Meguiar's Hybrid Ceramic Wax is an example of the SiO2 family of products and you can use it on wheels, paint, glass, trim, cars, refrigerators, skis, your little sister, anything. 
FK1000p would be a winner too.


----------



## 320kplus (Aug 1, 2012)

Johnz3mc said:


> Chemical Guys makes a heavy duty water spot remover - I've never tried it. Ascetic acid / vinegar works. Chrome polish.
> 
> As for prevention, I'd go some sort of sealant - most anything'll work. Jescar Powerlock, two layers should give long term protection. Ditto one of the SiO2 sealants. Spritz these onto the wheel then blast it with a heavy water stream. The SiO2 category of products are extremely easy to use. Meguiar's Hybrid Ceramic Wax is an example of the SiO2 family of products and you can use it on wheels, paint, glass, trim, cars, refrigerators, skis, your little sister, anything.
> FK1000p would be a winner too.


Thanks man! Much appreciated!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Glad to help 320kplus. 
It's nice to be able to help a fellow car buff,


----------



## 320kplus (Aug 1, 2012)

320kplus said:


> So my 2013 E70 35xi LCI has these spots on the chrome trim...
> How do you remove something like this and what's the the best preventative maintenance solution?
> TIA!
> 
> ...


**UPDATE**
Just tried chemical guys heavy duty spot remover and I'm back to square one. For the most part I'm dissatisfied and disappointed. Not much of a change. I hate wasting time and money. I'm going to reach out to them directly and see if they have a better solution. URGH

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Images don***8217;t look like water spots to me. I am sure that they will have a better product for you to buy and try, but without any guarantees!

Images look to me like corrosion under a clear surface.


----------



## 320kplus (Aug 1, 2012)

Doug Huffman said:


> Images don***8217;t look like water spots to me. I am sure that they will have a better product for you to buy and try, but without any guarantees!
> 
> Images look to me like corrosion under a clear surface.


How the hell does that happen?
[A little history: I got this vehicle out of South Florida&#8230; it looks like up close that is, somebody washed the vehicle and left soapy water on the trim for the Sun to bake into the Chrome for hours and hours...] Any experience with something like this? I've never seen anything like this...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zoom750 (Jul 25, 2018)

I read somewhere that something like this was effective.

https://www.harborfreight.com/4-piece-buffing-kit-43657.html


----------



## Kelly Klein (Aug 15, 2021)

320kplus said:


> *UPDATE*
> Just tried chemical guys heavy duty spot remover and I'm back to square one. For the most part I'm dissatisfied and disappointed. Not much of a change. I hate wasting time and money. I'm going to reach out to them directly and see if they have a better solution. URGH
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Did you ever get the spots out? I have the same problem on mine and I can't find a solution.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Isn’t that oxidation of the metal and not water on the surface?


----------



## theroux (Mar 20, 2019)

I had this on my car and it was water spotting. I used chrome & metal polish to get it off, it took a lot of elbow grease but now my chrome trim looks brand new even 3 years later! Just remember to tape off areas since getting the polish on the rubber will turn it white.


----------



## New-FDR (9 mo ago)

Clay it and treat it up with a good metal polish.


----------

